# My Scarby jinx is over...



## TarponRob (Oct 14, 2012)

.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

What a haul!! Well done, I reckon those just about make up for the pain of lost lures and fish.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Double post


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

Good on you Rob, I think that qualifies you for the Snapper Leader board.

You sure did look pleased with yourself when you stopped to chat today.

Its a shame it shrunk, or was the 80cm you mentioned an optimistic guess.

It does not matter because you have scored 2 great fish.

Cheers Greg


----------



## TarponRob (Oct 14, 2012)

80cm was just an uneducated guess. I did know that its head didn't fit in my landing net, even though a 72cm jew does!


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Very inspiring mate, well done. I'll be up there Tuesday hoping to catch a couple.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Excellent result Rob, but get yourself a decent head torch (and a spare). I've done the same, going out over an hour before first light, and also found it very scary with all the noises, plus extremely disorientating. I couldn't find the beacon (unlit stick).

I reckon there is a lot more surface activity at night, and some of those _are_ likely to be sharks! :shock:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

Nice catch , gota be happy with them , they look decent

Cheers


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

TWYTAB!! Love the predawn paddle out.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

kayakone said:


> Excellent result Rob, but get yourself a decent head torch (and a spare).


Reminds me of Rimmer and why he failed one of his Officer exams - by the time he had laid out all his spare pencils etc, the invigilator called time and the exam was over :shock:


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

kayakone said:


> Excellent result Rob, but get yourself a decent head torch (and a spare). I've done the same, going out over an hour before first light, and also found it very scary with all the noises, plus extremely disorientating. I couldn't find the beacon (unlit stick).
> 
> I reckon there is a lot more surface activity at night, and some of those _are_ likely to be sharks! :shock:





RhubarbTheYeti said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent result Rob, but get yourself a decent head torch (and a spare).
> ...


Hi Trev...

Am I reading too much into this, or am I correct in mentioning that almost every time you post, especially re safety gear, Fucknuckle from Tassie has a chop at you... perhaps he feels that you're fair game from past times when almost everyone had a chop at you and your religious beliefs.

Jimbo


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Beekeeper said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent result Rob, but get yourself a decent head torch (and a spare). I've done the same, going out over an hour before first light, and also found it very scary with all the noises, plus extremely disorientating. I couldn't find the beacon (unlit stick).
> ...


Fair enough Jimbo. Not really meant to be taken as having a go at Trev - I'm just a stirrer


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Well done Rob, beautiful size Snappers.
My curse at the moment, been out 3 times for donuts.
Last trip Friday at Scarby. Launched at 6am.
Not one bite, except when I pulled the lines in to head in and one plastic was missing a chunk out of the back and tail nearly hanging off.
Probably a toadie.
Seems to be heaps of baitfish around at the time.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Lovely snaps Rob... bet you slept well after that... but with a smile on your face.

Jimbo


----------

